# Expressões espanholas e suas correspondências no português



## Vanda

Atendendo a pedidos, abri este tópico (que pretendo colocar nos enlaces dos nossos recursos) a respeito de expressões idiomáticas típicas de países hispanoparlantes. Para que não fique uma lista (o que não está no escopo do fórum), peço que façam as suas contribuições identificando o país ou região e que todos nós procuremos as expressões relacionadas na nossa língua e/ou país/região. 

Tivemos uma dessas no Portuguese, que agora está nos nossos recursos. 

Outra coisa, pelo amor de Deus, não façam aqueles longos posts que todo o mundo tem preguiça de ler . Tentem agrupar as expressões por subtemas, para ficar mais organizado.


----------



## Blopa

Que boa idéia, Vanda!!! 

Voy a comenzar _*al tiro *_con expresiones de Chile:

*Al tiro*: De inmediato, en el acto
*Cachai*: ¿Entendiste?
*Guata*: Barriga, panza
*Guagua*: Bebe
*Huevón* (hueón): imbécil (peyorativo); amigo, compadre (informal, distendido)
*La raja*: Genial! (informal)

De seguro hay muchísimas más, voy a ir editando a medida que me vaya acordando...

Pido disculpas por algunas de las expresiones, algunas son bastante groseras, y están marcadas como "informal". Otras... mejor ni las menciono 

Saludos,


----------



## Carfer

*Guagua* não é também um autocarro? Pelo menos, chamam-lhes assim nas Canárias e suspeito que nalgumas partes da América latina.


----------



## Outsider

Esp. al azar = Pt. ao acaso
Esp. por si acaso = Pt. pelo sim, pelo não
Esp. acaso = Pt. acaso; por acaso

É uma coisa destas que pretende, Vanda?


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> É uma coisa destas que pretende, Vanda?


Ou talvez a Vanda se refira a expressões com significados equivalentes, por exemplo: 
_Quem não arrisca não petisca_ (português)= _Quién no llora no mama_ (espanhol).


----------



## Vanda

É isso aí, gente. Na verdade, o Blopa queria abrir uma lista de chilenismos, como listas não está no escopo do fórum, abri o leque para expressões diversas em espanhol (dos vários países) para as quais vamos tentar achar as expressões correspondentes nas variantes do português.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Ou talvez a Vanda se refira a expressões com significados equivalentes, por exemplo:
> _Quem não arrisca não petisca_ (português)= _Quién no llora no mama_ (espanhol).


Em português também se pode dizer "Quem não chora não mama".


----------



## amistad2008

Mas é para ficar discutindo ou comentando o que o outro escreve ou simplesmente deixar as expressões?


----------



## Vanda

Amizade, veja, por exemplo, o post 2 do Blopa, ele alistou alguns chilenismos; você consegue identificar algumas expressões idiomáticas em português que sejam correspondentes ao que ele colocou? 
Um outro exemplo: o TT matou com uma única cajadada uma expressão nos dois idiomas no post dele. 
Portanto, para os chilenismos, argentinismos e outros ismos (expressões muito locais) que aparecerem, será que teremos alguma com o mesmo sentido no português?


----------



## coquis14

Deixo algumas palavras e expressões do lunfardo , usadas com freqüência (Á medida que vou lembrando , acrescento):

Agrandado --> Vaidoso
Bacán --> Ricaço
Bulín/Bulo --> Departamento de Solteiro
Che: Interjeição
Chabón --> Cara
Mina --> Mulher/Garota
Palmar/Tocar el arpa --> Morrer
Papa/papusa--> Mulher Bonita (Gata)
Pibe --> Rapaz/Cara
Piola --> Vivo/Listo
Pituco --> Elegante
Taquero/Rati/Yuta/Cana --> Policial
Todo Joya --> Tudo Jóia
¿Todo Piola? --> Tudo Legal?
Torrar /Caer muerto/Palmar --> Ficar Bochado


----------



## willy2008

Batir la posta ------ Falar com a verdade


----------



## willy2008

Carfer said:


> *Guagua* não é também um autocarro? Pelo menos, chamam-lhes assim nas Canárias e suspeito que nalgumas partes da América latina.


 Também em Republica Dominicana.


----------



## brazil67

Hola buen dia a todos! 

Diccionário no sé, pero he encontrado esas informaciones:

Tiro, saque de esquina *Escanteio*
Saque de puerta, meta *Tiro de meta*
Arco, poste, palo de la portería *Trave*
Patada, dar una patada *Chute, chutar*
Un balazo *Chute forte*
Certificar, meter un gol *Fazer um gol*
Tribuna *Arquibancada*
Balón, pelota *Bola*
Silbato *Apito*

No sé se así es en todos los paises... 
Alguien sabe donde son mas usadas esas expreciones? 

*El link: *http://educacao.uol.com.br/espanhol/ult3325u29.jhtm


Saludos!


----------



## Outsider

Desculpe, Vanda, mas não consegui entender ainda se este tópico é para regionalismos ou para expressões espanholas e portuguesas quaisquer.


----------



## Blopa

Agreguemos otros pocos más:

(Chilenismos)
*Luca *= Mil pesos --> *Lucas*: plata, dinero
*Volao* (volado): Mareado/afectado por la droga
*Se fue en la volá* (volada): Se entusiasmó / se *embaló*

Hay otros... pero me voy a ir acordadno de a poco


----------



## Naivius

Carfer said:


> *Guagua* não é também um autocarro? Pelo menos, chamam-lhes assim nas Canárias e suspeito que nalgumas partes da América latina.


 
En Cuba también, le llaman guagua al bus, que generalmente es usado para el transporte público.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## almufadado

Tio -> gajo, tipo
Chaval -> chavalo, rapaz, míudo
Chico ->  rapaz, míudo. Em portugal pode ser : Contracto com o exército, o Periodo das mulheres/mestruação, Abreviatura de Francisco (nome)

Galheta -> bolacha,
Bolhacha - > galheta, chapada, estalada, bofetada (tantas formas de dizer "mão na cara com violência"  )

Bimbo (chica) - > Bimba (rapariga parva, ignorante) (bimbo (saloio, ignorante, sem maneiras, do campo/campório (campesino))

Chupar (chupetear) - >chupar, sorver, chuchar

bosta (basura, bóñiga, caca, cagadas, cagajón, mierda),-> bosta (excremento, cócó (Portugal), cocô  (Brasil), cáca, cagada, cagalhão, merda)

cagar (defecar, evacuar, excretar) - > cagar (defecar, evacuar, excretar) 

cagóna/cagón   (asombradiza(o), asustadiza(o), huraña(o), medrosa(o), miedosa(o), temerosa(o)) -> cagona/cagão ( assombradiça(o), assustadiça(o), grosseira(o), medrosa(o), medrosa(o), temerosa(o)) 

pedo ->peido

vida ->vida


----------



## almufadado

Frases y dichos populares -> Frases e ditados populares



Amor con amor se paga. -> Amor com amor se paga.
Más vale tarde que nunca. -> Mais vale tarde do que nunca.
Palabras y plumas el viento las lleva. ->Palavras, leva-as o vento.
Juramentos de amor se los lleva el viento. -> Juras de amor, leva-as o vento.
Predicar en desierto, sermón perdido. -> Pregar para o deserto.
Palabra y piedra suelta, no tienen vuelta. -> Palvra e pedra solta, não têm volta / Quem semeia ventos, colhe tempestades.
Querer hacer de tripas corazón. -> Fazer das tripas coração.
La palabra es plata y el silencio es oro.-> A palavra é de prata e o silêncio é de ouro.
La verdad es como el aceite siempre sale a flote -> A verdade é como o azeite, vem sempre à tona. d'agua.
A caballo regalao no se le mira el colmillo. -> A cavalo dado não se olha o dente
Por su pico, se pierde el pajarico. -> Pela boca morre o peixe.
En boca cerrada no entran moscas. - > Boca aberta entra mosca ou sai asneira.
Más vale pájaro en mano que cien volando. -> Mais vale um pássaro na mão que dois a voar (dois voando).
No tires piedras si tienes techo de cristal. -> Não atires pedras, se tiveres telhados de vidro.
Más vale estar solo que estar mal acompañao. ->Mais vale só que mal acompanhado.
No dejes para mañana lo que puedas hacer hoy. -> Não deixes para amanhã o que podes fazer hoje.
Quien no llora no mama -> Quem não chora, não mama.
Preguntando se va a Roma -> Quem tem boca, vai a Roma.
No dejes camino por vereda / Si tomas un mal camino, no esperes un buen destino. -> Quem se mete por atalhos, mete-se em trabalhos.
Es mejor dar que recibir. -> É melhor dar que receber.
Músico pago no toca bien./ Paga adelantada, paga viciada.-> Quem paga adiantado é mal servido.
Dime con quien andas y te diré quién eres.  ->Diz-me com quem andas, dir-te-ei quem és.
No todo lo que brilla es oro. - > Nem tudo o que brilha é ouro.
El que madruga, Dios lo ayuda. -> Deus ajuda quem cedo madruga.
Palo que nace doblao jamás su tronco endereza. - >  O que nasce torto jamais se endireita.
El que no coge consejos, no llega a viejo. ->Quem não segue bom conselho, não chega a velho.
A quien feo ama, bonito le parece. -> Quem feio ama, bonito lhe parece.
Hacer una _tempestad_ en un vaso de agua. -> Fazer uma tempestade num copo de água
Hacerse de la vista gorda. -> Fazer vista grossa.
Hacerse el de la oreja mocha. -> Fazer orelha mouca.
Al pobre no hay bien que no le falte ni mal que no le sobre. -> Ao pobre, não há bem que não lhe falte nem mal que não lhe sobre.
Más vale un hombre apercibido que dos descuidados y no                   prevenidos.-> Homem prevenido vale por dois.
Hablar hasta por los codos. -> Falar pelos cotovelos,
Hacer castillos en el aire. -> Fazer castelos no ar/Fazer castelos de cartas.
Hacer como el carpintero: medir dos veces, para cortar una                   vez. ->Faz como o carpinteiro: Mede duas vezes para só teres de cortar uma vez.
Todo lo que sube tiene que bajar. - > Tudo o que sobe tem de descer./Tudo o que sobe, desce.
Todo tiene remedio, menos la muerte. -> Tudo tem remédio menos a morte.
Todos los caminos conducen a roma. -> Todos os caminhos vão dar a Roma.
Todos nacemos llorando y nadie se muere riendo. -> Todos choramos ao nascer e ninguém morre a rir.
Paso a paso, se va lejos. -> Devagar se vai ao longe.
Fruto vedado el más deseado. -> O fruto proibido é o mais apetecido.
Haz bien y no mires a quien. - > Faz bem sem olhar a quem
 
*Provérbios/Ditados Populares em Português (ainda) sem solução:*


-> Quem boa cama faz, nela se deita
-> Não há mal que sempre dure, nem bem que nunca se acabe.
-> Albarda-se o burro, a vontade do dono.
-> Águas passadas não movem moinhos.
-> Ralham as comadres, sabem-se as verdades.
-> A Boda e batizado não vás sem ser convidado.
-> Aos olhos da inveja todo sucesso é crime.
-> Ao menino e ao borracho, põe Deus a mão por baixo.
-> Ninguém ama o que não conhece.
-> O coração conserva o que o ouvido entendeu.
-> É preferível variar de erros do que insistir nos mesmos.
-> Pimenta nos olhos dos outros não arde
De Espanha nem bons ventos nem bons casamentos
-> Boda(casamento) molhada(chuva) é boda abençoada
-> A mulher e a sardinha, querem-se da mais pequenina.
-> Ovelha que berra, bocado que perde.
-> Contas com Jorge e Jorge na rua!
-> Quem come e guarda, come duas vezes.


*Dichos y Refranes Populares (todavía) **sin solución :*


La soga quiebra por lo más delgado. ->
A cada santo le llega su hora. ->
Tanto nadar para morir en la orilla. ->
De tal palo tal astilla.->
Al que a buen árbol se arrima, buena sombra le cobija. ->
Cuentas claras conservan amistades. ->
El camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente. ->
Ya los pájaros le tiran a las escopetas.->
Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo.->
Pueblo chiquito, campana grande.->
El que tiene narices no manda a oler.->
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano. ->
El vago trabaja doble.->
El amor entra por la cocina.->
Hay muchos caciques y pocos indios.->
Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.->
En guerra avisá so muere gente.->
Donde no manda capitán no manda marinero.->
Más maestra es la adversidad que la prosperidad. ->


Los dichos en español
Os provérbios/ditados em Português


----------

